
Our Universe Could Emerge as a Hologram - Anon84
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-our-universe-could-emerge-as-a-hologram-20190221/
======
blitzo
Ah, the beauty of a powerful mind. As our high school dropouts are setting in
their labs adding lithium from used cell phone batteries and Sudafed from
wherever they can get it to cook a batch of methamphetamine for some quick
cash, our most esteemed scientist are setting in their labs adding zeros from
“zeroes unlimited” and “fuzzy” words from “scientific thesaurus” to cook up
another grant for some quick cash.

After rereading the above paragraph I thought it to be too negative, but then
I thought, “If indeed this is only a projection of a 2D reality then 3D movies
are not really in 3D and I just paid way too much for the popcorn”.

~~~
peterashford
anti-intellectualism is no more attractive coming from a computer scientist as
it is from an armchair expert on climate change. If you have nothing useful to
offer...

------
mjfl
What does it matter?

~~~
naikrovek
Why do you ask, when you already know the answer?

